# using more than one logo



## LjD (Nov 11, 2006)

don't know if this is the right place to post this. lets say a company uses more than one logo. example, my company name is THE BIRDS OF BLUE.. i have a logo of a blue bird and also have another logo of the word BIRDS. can i trademark both of them, (trademark is the R in the circle, right?). even though the word BIRDS is common, if i make my own adjustments to the font and color and add my own little twist to it, is it possible to trademark just a word? and is it possible to trademark two logos for one company?


----------



## pwapparel (Feb 16, 2007)

You can trademark as many logos as you want, if you can specify to the government agency why the mark needs to be unique to your brand. You will need to show that it will be used regularly or they won't approve it. And trademark is the TM sign. 

You will probably not be able to trademark such a common name as Birds, unless you are a giant corporate muscle and you can afford a team of attorneys to explain in some BS jargon that it is unique and essential to the image of your brand only. Until then I would just word about getting the logo itself protected, and not so much the word.

Hope this helps!


----------



## SketchBox (Jan 4, 2008)

birds is almost gauranteed to be rejected, far to common. make the word into a design and you could pull it off with enough destinction, and I mean alot.


----------



## LjD (Nov 11, 2006)

what is the one with the R in the circle. i googled it and both TM and R showed up. also, what if my logo is the word BIRDS? how does this company get an R on the name..


----------



## highstyleinc (Apr 4, 2007)

When you trademark, you can use TM, R, or C. And you can trademark words. So when you file you can just type in the word and it will show you the word for approval. If you are trademarking the actual word it should be in standard font. When trademarking a design using a word, you can design it however you like. The idea is that when you trademark the word, no one can use it, but as a design, it's that only specific design.

But, I agree, Bird may be too common as a word, but if you do it as a design, it should work.


----------



## SketchBox (Jan 4, 2008)

you can put a 'c' with a circle on it for now before you trademark as long as you own the copyright, its not a trademark logo, but it will remind people its not in the public domain and not alright to copy.


----------



## T D Homa (Aug 19, 2006)

Also note that copyright laws and I think also trademark laws make it so no one person or entity can have the sole right to a font (under US law). I have sent several letters to the U.S. Copyright department and each time I have been told that this is correct. 

Unfortunately I do not know for certain if this also goes for trademarks.

Just some food for thought,

~ Tim


----------



## sonambulo (Sep 22, 2007)

birds with a 'z' would work, right?

btw, R = registered, not to be used till you register with the gov


----------

